# handlebar reach and drop



## feltz4 (Oct 9, 2013)

I have a 54cm 2012 Felt Z4 and I'm wondering if anyone has the specs on the handlebar reach and drop. According to the Felt website, the handlebars are...

Felt VS SL 6061 butted aluminum w/ Felt Variable Shape ergonomic drop

...but there is no reach and drop listed. I can measure them, but you kind of have to eyeball it and I'm not sure how accurate I am. Thanks!


----------



## Superdave3T (May 11, 2009)

feltz4 said:


> I have a 54cm 2012 Felt Z4 and I'm wondering if anyone has the specs on the handlebar reach and drop. According to the Felt website, the handlebars are...
> 
> Felt VS SL 6061 butted aluminum w/ Felt Variable Shape ergonomic drop
> 
> ...but there is no reach and drop listed. I can measure them, but you kind of have to eyeball it and I'm not sure how accurate I am. Thanks!


78mm and 130mm.

-SD


----------



## feltz4 (Oct 9, 2013)

SuperdaveFelt said:


> 78mm and 130mm.
> 
> -SD


Great, thank you!


----------

